# Anyone had a FET using blasts frozen on day 6?



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

There doesn't seem to be much info around on FETs using day 6 frosties so would love to hear from anyone with experience, and particularly success stories, as I'm about to start my final FET (5th cycle) using two frozen day 6 blasts. Thank you  x


----------



## Toyajane22 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi I love westies, I know what you mean about lack of info about 6 day blasts. I had one 6 day hatching blast transferred on Jan 17th (natural FET) and am now 10 1/2 weeks pregnant. I actually had the transfer done 6 days after I ovulated which I was really worried about aswell at the time as it's normally 5 days after ovulation with a 3 or 5 day embryo. I can remember thinking they must have it wrong! Hope that gives you a little reassurance it does happen and it can work! Xxx best of luck xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Toyajane congrats. Good to know u had success with a 6 day blast as i have 2 5-day and 2 6-day frozen. I have a son from a 5-day blast and we are planning to hve another fet next month and i am a bit skeptical about having success with ny of the four we have left to be honest. 

Wish u a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Toyajane22 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thankyou evan80, can I ask why you are feeling sceptical about your four frozen embryos?


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

We were lucky enough to have success with our first frozen cycle and we have used our best embryos during our failed cycle and our successful fet. Therefore i feel that it's just difficult to be successful with another embryo from same batch especially since the ones we have left are of lower quality than the ones that we have already used.


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry to jump in but Evans I feel the same. We were incredibly lucky that our first IVF gave us our son. I have 4 frozen embryos, one is the same quality a Louie and the others not quite as good. 

I know it doesn't always come down to the grading and people have success with lower grades. 

I'm just struggling to think that that one cycle could produce more than one baby. 

Plus my body's **** and it's a different process than IVF was.


----------



## Shilts (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Ilovewesties,

I had a fresh cycle in Oct 14 and had 2 day 5 blasts transferred which weren't great quality, the clinic allowed the other 2 to go to day 6, one didn't make it and the other was frozen. The fresh cycle resulted in a BFN and I had a FET with my one day 6 blast in July and I'm 37 weeks and going to be induced due to pre eclampsia on Tuesday. I'm so glad the clinic was happy to give it chance to develop further but in retrospect wonder what may have happened if they'd all been allowed to develop for an extra day as it was our final go. It was our only FET so I have no experience of a 3 or 5 day transfer but I don't think it's much different to a 5 day.
Good luck!!


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi ilovewesties. Thought I'd share our story too. We had our first fresh cycle back in June last year. 5 made it to blast so our two best quality were transferred on day five and we were advised the others were developing a bit slower. The next day we got a call to say that two out of the remaining 3 had developed well overnight and were suitable to freeze. We got a BFN from our fresh cycle and had FET using the two frozen embryos in November, convincing ourselves it wouldn't work as if our best embryos didn't on day 5, we'd probably have less chance with day 6 and them having to go through the thaw process etc. Anyway, what did we know, I'm now 17 weeks pregnant with twins!! All scans been great so far. So I would say to you, you have every reason to be optimistic. Really hope this is your time. Good luck!! X x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow only just seen all of these replies - thanks ladies  x

Toyajane, shilts and 2ndtimelucky - fab to hear your success stories, thank you SO much for taking the time to post. Reading your stories has made me feel all the more positive for this cycle and was what I was hoping for when I posted my question. I hope all of your pregnancies are happy and smooth sailing with healthy gorgeous babies at the end x

shilts - wishing you all the very best for Tuesday. How exciting! I hope the preeclampsia isn't making you suffer too much, you poor thing  A good friend of mine had it with her first (not her second, fortunately) and it was horrid x

evan80 and pinkfairy2 - huge congratulations on your successful cycles and miracle babies  It's difficult for me to put myself in your shoes having had four failed cycles (two fresh and two frozen). All that pops in to my head is that surely if you've had success before then that should be reassuring for you as you know that it can work for you? Those of us with reccurent failed cycles fight to be optimistic as there is no evidence that it can work for us. Good luck for your upcoming cycles and I hope all our day six frosties will become the babies we're waiting for x


----------



## dancingdreamer (Jun 7, 2014)

I just wanted to add my 2 pennies worth! And say Hi Ilovewesties - we were cycle buddies last Sept  

We had a really good quality 5 day Blast transfered which didn't stick. We had 2 lesser quality embies frozen on Day 6 and then had those transfered 2 weeks ago and I've just got my BFP at the weekend!

Good luck lovely! 
Xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

So lovely to hear from you dancingdreamer  I remember you and am so delighted to hear of your BFP. Huge congratulations!    I hope with everything I have that I'm not far behind you  x


----------



## dancingdreamer (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks lovely! I'm praying that this is your time too. Best of luck with everything sweetie  

Xx


----------



## Chocolate1979 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi ILW

When I went through IVF I had a polyp my embryos on day 5 I only had one good one left and one still slow to develop. Because of the Polyp they convinced me to freeze the good day 5 one and then see what happened to the other on day 6. Day 6 my embryo developed and was graded as a 4BC ( I think) and I went on to have my now 2 year old son in April 2014. So not a frozen 6 day but it worked with a fresh 6 day 

I'm just starting my FET 5 day this month. As its my only one I'm staying positive that it will work 

good luck


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm having a 5aa day 6 blast transferred this cycle. Been great reading this post so thanks everyone.


----------

